# Crazy prices for music



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

There is one thread on here showing crazy good prices for music. There might should be another to show crazy bad prices. One example.

Shostakovich: The Complete Symphonies Box set
Audio CD
$43.99
6 Used from $51.90 57 New from $36.96

Amazon wants 44$ new and there vendors who want you to pay 52$ plus shipping. Does this make any sense?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F3T7R..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MBH976K11CPPXFE04V4D


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

An 11 CD set for 44 dollars seems like a good price to me, especially with Haitink conducting who generally does an excellent job with Shostakovich. It's only $4 a disc.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, 44$ is good but when you want to sell used cd's of the same music for more than new.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vendors don't always keep track of the changing value of their merchandise. Some of them probably don't even remember what they have for sale. In a case like this, of course, you simply buy new.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Vendors don't always keep track of the changing value of their merchandise. Some of them probably don't even remember what they have for sale. In a case like this, of course, you simply buy new.


Starting with the vendors for under 40$. I would not want to price something used for a higher price than amazon and try to sell it on their site.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies Box set, Import
6 Used from $250.00


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies Box set, Import
> 6 Used from $250.00
> 
> View attachment 87526


A crazy price for a poorly recorded cycle. I can not believe anyone will take it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> There is one thread on here showing crazy good prices for music. There might should be another to show crazy bad prices. One example.
> 
> Shostakovich: The Complete Symphonies Box set
> Audio CD
> ...


But why another thread, makes people confused.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But why another thread, makes people confused.


This one can show them the ones to avoid.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Starting with the vendors for under 40$. I would not want to price something used for a higher price than amazon and try to sell it on their site.


The "New" price probably used to be higher.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But why another thread, makes people confused.


Renee wouldn't be confused.


----------

